# spring angle of crown molding



## Silver fox (Feb 28, 2011)

How can I determine if the small crown molding I am using to top a cabinet has a spring angle of 38, 45 or ...?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Draw a 90 deg. angle, line the end of the crown up like it would be installed. Mark the backside where moulding leaves the 90, top and bottom. conect those 2 points.

What is the angle? :huh: 38/52 is the most common.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Silver fox said:


> How can I determine if the small crown molding I am using to top a cabinet has a spring angle of 38, 45 or ...?


You can cut crown without knowing what the spring angle is. This method will apply for any crown at any spring angle. By placing the bottom of the crown on the MS table against the fence as it sits on the cabinet or wall, make a wedge to fit either behind or in front of the crown for support. Then just set your miter for 45 degrees.

Or, you set it up as drawn below:
.














 





 
.





​


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

You can also cut a 45 degree piece of scrap wood for this. Take the crown, place it on the wall, drop the triangle behind it and if it's flush, it's a 45 degree spring angle, if it's not, it's 52 or 38. Advance to 1:15 in this video below for an example.


----------

